# Gotta stop crunching...



## MRCL (Mar 14, 2010)

...but only for five months. I'll be serving the military beginning from tomorrow, and if things go as planned (which they never do in my case), I'll be back in August.
So no crunching in between. I can't let my computer run five months without watching them.

I'm home during weekends (maybe), so I'll let it run then. But the outputs will be little.

So goodbye guys, I'll be fully back in the late summer


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 14, 2010)

Be safe and Have Fun


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 15, 2010)

We will try and make up the loss of output. Your contribution will be missed. We will be here when you come back. Stay safe until we see you again.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2010)

Be safe dude, the most important thing is that you're going to start again


----------



## hat (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahh, switzerland... you have to serve in the military, but you get to keep your rifle _and_ the government provides you with ammo.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

hat said:


> Ahh, switzerland... you have to serve in the military, but you get to keep your rifle _and_ the government provides you with ammo.



woot


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

try not to invade any foreign countries.


...What am i talking about, the switz army is so bored they're only famous for knives with corkscrews...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

and cheese


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and cheese



i think thats just switzerland, and not their army


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2010)

See ya soon bro ! 

Fortunately I've already done my 6 months of military service. Now every year I go 3 weeks to update and repeat.

I was M109 Kawest pilot, artillery. What are you going to do ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

It was nice to have you onboard bro, we'll have a spot for you when you come back.  Be safe man


----------



## MRCL (Mar 20, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> See ya soon bro !
> 
> Fortunately I've already done my 6 months of military service. Now every year I go 3 weeks to update and repeat.
> 
> I was M109 Kawest pilot, artillery. What are you going to do ?



Anti aircraft transmission soldier... uuh dunno if its like that in English. 
FLAB Übermittlungssoldat. Wobei unser Kadi meinte, er müsse Uem Grenis aus uns machen 

Thanks for the wishes guys!
I still need a name for my rifle.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 20, 2010)

Call him radster.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck. I suspect your service shall be rather uneventful


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

call your rifle fluffles.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 21, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Thanks for the wishes guys!
> I still need a name for my rifle.



"Boomstick"

We're gonna miss you bro, best wishes!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 21, 2010)

"Peace Keeper"

Good Luck bro and hurry back!


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 21, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Call him radster.



Him?  Gunnery Sgt Hartman disagrees.  (Link NSFW due to language)

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...y-Full-Metal-Jacket-Gunnery-Sergeant-Hartman-

Call her Clementine.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 21, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Him?  Gunnery Sgt Hartman disagrees.  (Link NSFW due to language)
> 
> http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...y-Full-Metal-Jacket-Gunnery-Sergeant-Hartman-
> 
> Call her Clementine.


That was the name of my M16 when I was in the Corps.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 22, 2010)

hat said:


> Ahh, switzerland... you have to serve in the military, but you get to keep your rifle _and_ the government provides you with ammo.





Is now forbidden to carry the rifle at home. ( we use the FAS 90, i remember in soldier of fortune you can use it )

Just because a few years ago, a soldier who had just finished the recruits shot a sixteen year old girl waiting for the bus ...

He confessed that it was just to try his rifle...

From that moment every Swiss military must leave and deposit his rilfe in the barracks before go home.






MRCL said:


> Anti aircraft transmission soldier... uuh dunno if its like that in English.
> FLAB Übermittlungssoldat. Wobei unser Kadi meinte, er müsse Uem Grenis aus uns machen
> 
> Thanks for the wishes guys!
> I still need a name for my rifle.




Ah well transmissions, not a function that requires very physical effort, but deep knowledge in communication and especially in radio communications.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> ...but only for five months.



Well, actually five months have become eight.



MRCL said:


> and if things go as planned (which they never do in my case)



If I knew back then that this statement was telling the truth...



MRCL said:


> I'll be back in August.



Yeah...no.



MRCL said:


> I'll be fully back in the late summer



Well... winter does the trick, too

Anyways, as you see, my army duty is over. Well for now. Some things have changed (inevitably, damnit), as I was promoted to Sergeant (which added the extra three months), and I changed my field (no more transmission, but rather big fat rocket launchers, yay)

SO, I'm back at crunching again. More or less fully. I'll be moving soon (hopefully), so that will force a brake again, but not that long. 



PS: This Thread is more than 263 days old


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the promotion bro.  Glad to have you back man.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats on the promotion bro.  Glad to have you back man.



Its all so confusing now. GTX580, Radeon 6870s, 3DM11... I'm scared


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Its all so confusing now. GTX580, Radeon 6870s, 3DM11... I'm scared



that is sig material right there ^^^^ 

welcome back !!!


----------



## qubit (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, keep safe and come back soon, ya hear? And tell us all about it on GN. 

Also, don't forget that when you return, you'll have to start posting furiously to make up for all the lost posts - I wanna see 50 posts a day, soldier!


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 9, 2010)

welcome back.  What did you end up naming your rifle?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome back MRCL! Missed ya!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

MRCL IS BACK!!!!




MRCL said:


> Its all so confusing now. GTX580, Radeon 6870s, 3DM11... I'm scared



omg that is sig worthy.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> welcome back.  What did you end up naming your rifle?



Aurélie. In reference to the song with the same title by Wir sind Helden (german band).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dPPBhttrpA&feature=related

I even rewrote the chorus to match the rifle lol.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2010)

Aurélie Claudel?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Aurélie Claudel?



Due to the fact that our company's content filter kicked in due to nudity, I assume she's a hottie?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome back MRCL


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Due to the fact that our company's content filter kicked in due to nudity, I assume she's a hottie?



Yep, she is, and welcome back!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 10, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Due to the fact that our company's content filter kicked in due to nudity, I assume she's a hottie?


Nudity?

Oh.  Hmmm.  Yeah, but jeez, your companies computers must have vivid imaginations.  She has a very sheer top but it's pleated and you can't really see anything.

Well, check it out later then.  They must have the whole site blocked since it's a modeling site.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Nudity?
> 
> Oh.  Hmmm.  Yeah, but jeez, your companies computers must have vivid imaginations.  She has a very sheer top but it's pleated and you can't really see anything.
> 
> Well, check it out later then.  They must have the whole site blocked since it's a modeling site.



Yes, whole site is blocked. In fact, even the WCG site was blocked once. Its accessible now tho.

By the way I just saw I still rank in the top 30 if I'm not mistaken. Guess leaving WCG running on weekends at home did a respectable job.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations, I'm glad you stayed safe, and welcome back!


----------

